# Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2010)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin 12/10

*Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein​*Da im Zuge der Reform des Landesfischereigesetzes in Schleswig Holstein auch über die Einführung eines gesetzlichen Rückwurfverbotes wie in Bayern nachgedacht wird, haben wir dazu alles Fraktionen des Landtages in Schleswig Holstein eine Anfrage geschickt:



> *An alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*
> *CDU, SPD, FDP. Grüne; Linke, SSW*
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Ging übrigens als Mail und Fax raus.
Damit keiner sagen kann, er hätte nix bekommen..


----------



## Jose (16. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

...jetzt heisst es warten, warten, warten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Klar, aber die Materie für Außenstehende (sprich Parlamentarier) nicht ganz so einfach ist, muss man da auch fair sein - und eben warten..

Aber eine Rückmeldung/Eingangsbestätigung kam schon- von der CDU.

Dass der Herr vor dem 17.11. nicht erreichbar wäre...

Alle anderen Fraktionen haben bisher auch noch nicht den Eingang bestätigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

So, und da haben wir auch schon die erste, sogar positive Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> ich bedanke mich für Ihre Mail und Ihr Interesse am Landesfischereigesetz Schleswig-Holstein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Vor allem das:


> In diesem Zusammenhang werden wir gerne die von Ihnen vorgeschlagene Formulierung zur Entnahme von Fischen, die ich grundsätzlich für geeignet halte, in die Beratung einbringen.


ist doch viel besser als "gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot" ;-))


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (21. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem das:
> 
> 
> > In diesem Zusammenhang werden wir gerne *die von Ihnen vorgeschlagene Formulierung* zur Entnahme von Fischen, die ich grundsätzlich für geeignet halte, in die Beratung einbringen.
> ...



Habe *ich* ja wieder fein gemacht :b


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Und hier gleich die (Gegen)Position der FDP:


> *Verwertungspflicht von Fischen*
> Sehr geehrter Finkbeiner,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 15.11.2010 gerne nehme ich als fischereipolitischer Sprecher Stellung zu Ihrem Anliegen.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Das werde ich zum Anlass nehmen, dem Herren Hildebrandt dieses Schreiben zukommen zu lassen. Ganz persönlich und ohne Anglerboardunterstützung. Eine eventuelle Antwort werde ich natürlich veröffentlichen. 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


 Sehr geehrter Herr Hildebrand,

  kürzlich haben Sie eine Anfrage über die Internetplattform „ Das Anglerboard „ bezüglich des in Bayern bereits gesetzlich festgelegten Rückwurfverbots beantwortet. Die Anfrage und Ihre Antwort habe ich als Anlage beigefügt, damit Sie einen direkten Bezug zu meinem Schreiben haben.

  Sie haben laut eigener Angabe das Amt des fischereipolitischen Sprechers inne. Der sachliche Inhalt Ihrer Antwort lässt allerdings Zweifel aufkommen. Zweifel dergestalt, ob mit Ihrem Amt die Grenzen Ihrer Fachkompetenz überschritten sind, oder aber – und ich bin unsicher ob das nicht noch schwerwiegender ist -  ob Sie sich auch nur ansatzweise bemüht haben, den Inhalt der Anfrage zu verstehen.

  Ihre Antwort hat jedenfalls keinerlei Bezug zur Problemstellung und geht vollkommen an der Sache vorbei.

  Gerne nehme ich mir die Zeit, Ihnen die Sachlage noch einmal und etwas verständlicher zu erklären.

  Das zur Diskussion stehende Rückwurfverbot hat weder etwas mit dem von Ihnen aufgeführtem “put and take “  zu tun, noch mit irgendwelchen anglerischen Veranstaltungen. 
  Auch das Thema “catch & release“ wird hiervon allenfalls gestreift. 

  Es geht hier um den ganz normalen Angler, der zum Zwecke der Nahrungsbeschaffung Fische mit der Handangel fangen möchte. Dabei setzt das Tierschutzgesetz zum Töten eines Fisches einen vernünftigen Grund voraus, der hier mit der Verwertung als Nahrungsmittel erfüllt ist. 
  Die Verwertung eines Fisches als Nahrungsmittel setzt aber einen subjektiven Verwertungswillen bezogen auf jeden einzelnen Fisch voraus. Dieser Wille muss grundsätzlich unterstellt werden, kann aber nicht auf jeden Einzelfall fixiert sein. Es ist keinem Angler zuzumuten, einen irrtümlich gefangenen 8cm großen Brassen, ein knapp fingerlanges Rotauge, einen Gründling, ein Moderließchen oder Hasel ( nein, diese sind nicht Bundesweit geschützt) oder einen anderen viel zu kleinen oder von der Art her persönlich nicht verwertbaren Fisch zu essen. 

  Somit entfällt die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Verwertungsmöglichkeit und damit auch der vernünftige Grund, ein Wirbeltier zu töten. 

  Es mag in Ihrer Auslegung so sein, dass Sie das Leben eines Tieres einem fast schon fanatisch anmutenden Generalverdacht gegen alle Angler unterordnen, und dass Sie das Töten als Verwaltungsakt befürworten. Das Sie sich in Ihrem Ansinnen über das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz hinwegsetzen, ist hingegen nicht akzeptabel. 

  Ihr Vorhaben zur Durchsetzung eines Verbotes des auch unter den Anglern sehr kontrovers diskutierten catch & release zu werten ist unzulässig, da catch & release ( sprich, das fangen und zurücksetzen von Fischen ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht) bereits seit Einführung des Tierschutzgesetzes verboten ist. 

  Wenn Sie mögen, können Sie Ihren Standpunkt gerne überdenken und mir eine überarbeitete Antwort bis 15.12.2010 zukommen lassen. Ich werde diese an die Redaktion des Anglerboard weiterleiten. Selbstverständlich können Sie sich auch direkt an diese Internetplattform wenden und dort eine korrigierte Antwort hinterlegen. 
  Wie Sie vielleicht wissen, wurde diese Anfrage an alle Parteien versendet. Bisher stehen Sie mit Ihrer Meinung sehr im Abseits. Sie müssen selbst entscheiden ob Sie diese Position beibehalten wollen, wenn die Antworten der Fraktionen in Zusammenarbeit mit namhaften Tier- und Naturschutzverbänden über Presse und Fernsehen öffentlich gemacht werden. 

  Denn das, sehr verehrter Herr Hildebrand, wird mir ein persönliches Anliegen und Vergnügen sein. 

  MfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Ich verkneif mir gerade noch alles und werd erstmal in Ruhe drüber schlafen,...


----------



## Rheophilius (23. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo Ralle,

stimme dir in allen Punkten zu.

Eine solche Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetztes pervertiert den Tierschutzgedanken und stellt den Buchstaben des Gesetztes gegen den Geist des Gesetzes. Zumal der zitierte Paragraph/Unterpukt eben auf einen vollkommen anderen Sachverhalt (Put-and-take Angeln, also Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen zum zeitnahen Angeln auf diese) abzielt, als die pauschale Verwertungspflicht / Rückwurfverbot.

http://www.angler-fischkunde.de/download/SH.pdf


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Gentlemen,

Ihr unterschlag hartnäckig und fortdauernd, dass der kritisierte Paragraph eine weitere Bestimmung enthält, dergestalt, dass das Entnahmegebot hinfällig ist, wenn eine entsprechende Hegeentscheidung getroffen wurde. Die bekrittelte Bestimmung fordert letztlich nur auf, sich auch Gedanken über wirtschaftlich uninteressante Fische zu machen und sie entsprechend zu schützen. Das ist sogar sehr im Geiste des Tierschutzgesetzes.

Habe die Ehre
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Rheophilius (23. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo, Fischer am Inn,

auf welchen § beziehst du dich?

Ich vermute, auf diesen:



> *Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes (AVBayFiG)*
> §11 (8) Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter  Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und  Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung  dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels ( Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG),  unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung  des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder  ausgesetzt werden.



Die Konsequenzen, die sich daraus für den Angler ergeben hängen natürlich stark davon ab, wie die Entsprechenden Ausnahmeaspekte jeweils lokal geregelt sind.
Grundsätzlich ist es ja erstmal verboten, einen "maßigen" Fisch zurückzusetzen, es sei denn...


----------



## Jose (23. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich verkneif mir gerade noch alles und werd erstmal in Ruhe drüber schlafen,...




noch ein joke, thomas scherzt :m


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Hi

Die Regelung könnte z.B. so lauten:

„Es dürfen täglich 3 Köderfische der Arten ….(Aufzählung z.B. Rotfeder usw) entnommen werden. Ansonsten sind alle kleineren Fische unter 20 cm ganzjährig geschützt. Andere, auf spezielle Fischarten gesondert bezogene Hegebestimmungen bleiben unberührt.“

Damit ist das Problem erledigt. Und in hartnäckigen Fällen erlauben wir halt 5 Köderfische pro Tag (man ist ja kein Unmensch).

Habe die Ehre
Fischer am Inn


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist keinem Angler zuzumuten, einen irrtümlich gefangenen 8cm großen Brassen, ein knapp fingerlanges Rotauge, einen Gründling, ein Moderließchen oder Hasel ( nein, diese sind nicht Bundesweit geschützt) oder einen anderen viel zu kleinen oder von der Art her persönlich nicht verwertbaren Fisch *zu essen*.



Das verlangt der Herr Heldebrand ja auch gar nicht und präsentiert doch eine Lösung für dieses "Dilemma" gleich noch auf dem Silbertablett:



> Auch heute haben einige Angelvereine schon Lösung für die von Ihnen  beschriebenen Probleme gefunden. Die Vereine stellen den Fisch, den sie  nicht selber verwerten können, Tierparks oder anderen  Tieraufzuchtbetrieben zur Verfügung.



Im Sinne des Herrn Hildebrand isses doch ganz einfach: du nimmst deine Tagesausbeute mit und kippst die dann einem Tierpark vor das Pförtnerhäuschen. Ganz simpel.

Macht unser Verein nach dem Hegefischen auch ... der Fang wird  bei einem Sportfreund in den Hühnerhof gekippt (vorher werden die räucherfähigen Brassen allerdings aussortiert) und das Federvieh kotzt sich dann eben zwei Tage lang die Seele aus dem Leib. Hauptsache, der Entnahmepflicht ist Genüge getan.

FDP - mehr Netto vom Brutto ... was willst du denn erwarten? Praxisbezogene Denkweise? Falsche Partei!


----------



## Rheophilius (23. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo,

was ist mit dem 50cm Brassen, den ich nicht entnehmen will? 
(Ich persönlich würds schon machen, ist ja sowohl in Größe als auch Art einer meiner Zielfische.)

Genau das ist die Folge davon. Es muss bei einem generellen Verbot alles explizit im Einzelfall aufgedröselt und erlaubt werden.

Da kommt man eben zu dem Punkt, dass man eben entweder zurücksetzen oder entnehmen muss - eine Entscheidungsfreiheit gibt es nämlich nicht mehr.

Es gibt nur noch Fische die zurückgesetzt werden oder entnommen werden müssen, aber keinen Fisch, den ich zwar grundsätzlich entnehmen darf, den ich aber mangels subjektiver Verwertbarkeit zurücksetze.

Die Frage ist zudem, ob so ein eng gestricktes Regelwerk überhaupt hegerisch und damit fischereibiologisch begründbar ist. Es gibt kein Gewässer, wo für jede Fischart und -größe solch rigide Regelungen hegerisch begründbar sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

Ob es jetzt besser ist, dass die FPD in Baden-Württemberg es nicht einmal für nötig hielt, auf unsere damalige Anfrage wegen B-W überhaupt zu antworten, oder ob man dann solche inkompetenten Antworten wie in S-H bekommt, muss jeder selber entscheiden:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...eckschrittlichsten-landesfischereigesetz.html

Nur mal so nebenbei, was die Bundespartei in Person Dirk Niebel (damals noch Generalsekretär) 2009 auf unsere Fragen zur Bundestagswahl geantwortet hat. Die grundsätzlich anglerfreundliche Einstellung der Bundes-FDP haben seine Kollegen in Schleswig Holstein wohl nicht mitbekommen, sowenig wie die in Baden-Württemberg:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/september-2009/wahlpruefstein-fdp.html



> Die Themen Fischerei und der Angelsport haben für die FDP einen sehr hohen Stellenwert. Probleme in diesen Bereichen werden wir auch künftig aufgreifen, um mögliche Lösungsvorschläge auf politischer Ebende zügig zu erarbeiten und umsetzen zu können.
> 
> Die FDP hat sich in dieser Legislaturperiode mit großer Intensität der Belange der deutschen Anglerschaft angenommen. Die Anfragen und Initiativen unserer Fraktion im Deutschen Bundestag zur Angel- und Fischereithematik sind öffentlich zugänglich und können im Einzelnen unter http://fdp-fraktion.de abgerufen werden. In zahlreichen Fischerei-Fachzeitschriften sowie Angelmagazinen wurde währénd der Legislaturperiode breit über das FDP - Engagement in diesem Bereich berichtet.
> 
> ...



Wenn man diese Antworten der Bundes-FDP mit den "Nichtantworten" (B-W) oder komplett inkompetenten Antworten (S-H ) der Landesverbände vergleicht, muss da wohl vom Weg von der Bundes- auf die Landesebenen einiges verloren gegangen sein - das ist nur noch peinlich.....

Zur Antwort der FDP aus S-H selber muss ich mir immer noch alles verkneifen, da ich mich sonst selber sperren müsste, wegen Nettiquette......

Allerdings denke ich schon drüber nach, die Bundes-FDP über die "anglerfreundliche" Politik ihrer Landesverbände zu informieren und ein paar Fragen dazu zu stellen..


----------



## Hanns Peter (24. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Im Sinne des Herrn Hildebrand isses doch ganz einfach: du nimmst deine Tagesausbeute mit und kippst die dann einem Tierpark vor das Pförtnerhäuschen. Ganz simpel.



Super Idee #d Fragt mal bei den Tierparks nach. Bei uns in der Ecke nehmen die von Anglern keine Fische mehr an, da könnten noch Haken im Fisch sein.

@Ralf: Wenn Du den Zynismus aus Deinem Schreiben raus nimmst, ist es Klasse. Auf ein Schreiben, wie Du es im Moment verfasst hast wird der Herr Politiker nicht antworten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*



> @Ralf: Wenn Du den Zynismus aus Deinem Schreiben raus nimmst, ist es Klasse. Auf ein Schreiben, wie Du es im Moment verfasst hast wird der Herr Politiker nicht antworten.


Will er ja persönlich losschicken, da würd ich es wahrsheinlich noch härter/zynischer formulieren.

Deswegen brauch ich selber ja noch Zeit, bevor ich da ne Anfrage aus der Redaktion rausschicke dazu..

Sonst wär das auch eine garantierte "Nichtantwort" bei meinem momentanen Gemütszustand in dieser Frage bezüglich der FDP...
;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*



hphoe schrieb:


> @Ralf: Wenn Du den Zynismus aus Deinem Schreiben raus nimmst, ist es Klasse. Auf ein Schreiben, wie Du es im Moment verfasst hast wird der Herr Politiker nicht antworten.



Das ist mir klar, ich rechne auch nicht mit einer Antwort. Es ist nicht ganz ungewöhnlich, dass kleine Vorstadtpolitiker die Anliegen der Bürger ignorieren, wenn Sie überfordert sind oder ein Thema zu unbequem ist. Keine Antwort ist also auch verwertbar. 

Vielleicht habe ich aber Glück, und der Herr Hildebrandt antwortet in ähnlicher oder noch schärferer Weise. 
Da wüsste ich dann was mit anzufangen. 

Ist aber, wie gesagt, mein Privatvergnügen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Ihr unterschlag hartnäckig und fortdauernd, dass der kritisierte Paragraph eine weitere Bestimmung enthält, dergestalt, dass das Entnahmegebot hinfällig ist, wenn eine entsprechende Hegeentscheidung getroffen wurde. Die bekrittelte Bestimmung fordert letztlich nur auf, sich auch Gedanken über wirtschaftlich uninteressante Fische zu machen und sie entsprechend zu schützen. Das ist sogar sehr im Geiste des Tierschutzgesetzes.
> 
> ...



Das ist, mit Verlaub, genau die Taktik mit der dieses Gesetz offenbar in Bayern verkauft wurde. Der Pferdefuß wurde dabei wohlüberlegt unterschlagen.

Der Gesetzgeber versucht sich mit diesem Schachzug aus der Verantwortung zu stehlen und kann im Falle einer über kurz oder lang zu erwartenden Anzeige ganz einfach auf den fallzitierten Fischereiausübungsberechtigten verweisen.
*Der *hängt dann am Kanthaken der Justiz.

Dieser hatte aber schon vor dem Gesetz jede Möglichkeit, hegerische Maßnahmen für sein Gewässer festzulegen, hat de facto nullkommanix an erweiterten Möglichkeiten. Er kann sich im Falle eines anhängigen Rechtsstreites noch nicht mal auf dieses Gesetz berufen, weil es ihm ja ausdrücklich die Verantwortung auferlegt. 

Oder glaubst Du wirklich, dass sich da jemand Gedanken gemacht hat, inwieweit eine Entnahmepflicht aus hegerischen Gründen einen Nachbesatz verbietet ? 
Oder das, neben der Verwertungsmöglichkeit, auch der Verwertungswille juristische Relevanz hat ? 

Ich denke eher nicht. 

Mach Dir mal den Spass und stell eine Gewässerordnung nebst Besatzplan für ein virtuelles Gewässer auf. Dann schauen wir mal, wieviele Strafanzeigen sich daraus ableiten lassen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (26. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, ich rechne auch nicht mit einer Antwort. Es ist nicht ganz ungewöhnlich, dass kleine Vorstadtpolitiker die Anliegen der Bürger ignorieren, wenn Sie überfordert sind oder ein Thema zu unbequem ist. Keine Antwort ist also auch verwertbar.
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich aber Glück, und der Herr Hildebrandt antwortet in ähnlicher oder noch schärferer Weise.
> Da wüsste ich dann was mit anzufangen.
> ...



Habe ich auch so verstanden, nur gibt es ohne Diskussion auf sachlicher Ebene auch keine Lösung. So gerne ich selber auch den Zynismus oder auch Polemik in Schreiben verwende, es kommt immer darauf an in welcher Position ich bin. Und in diesem Fall sind wir Angler leider in einer sehr schlechten Ausgangslage und von daher helfen auch nur sachliche Diskussionen um etwas zu erreichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Anfrage an alle Fraktionen im Landtag von Schleswig Holstein*

So, nun kam auch die Antwort der CDU-Fraktion - statt als Mail als Brief.

Das ärgert mich zum einen, weil ich das abtippen muss.

Zum anderen, weil hier Gelder unnötig für Papier, Druck, Umschlag, Briefmarke und Personal, damit das alles erledigt, verschwendet wird....

Interressant die Antwort. 
Vor allem wenn man sie vergleicht mit der des Koalitionspartners FDP. 
Da scheint wohl innerhalb der Koalition noch einiges an Gesprächsbedarf zu bestehen, auf das Ergebnis darf man sicher gespannt sein....



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> für Ihr Schreiben, auch an meine Fraktion, danke ich ihn Ihnen im Namen des Fraktionsvorsitzenden als der zuständige fischereipolitische Sprecher sehr.
> 
> ...


----------

